# Jumeirah Heights



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

Hi all,

Hubby and I are moving to Dubai in August, and his company will be renting us our place before we get there. While this is extremely convenient, it doesn't give us the opportunity to look at different areas before we get there. We've been looking at Jumeirah Heights as a possibility...the proximity to his work is good, and it is close enough to the action that I won't feel too isolated before I find work. I know it's a new development, so it's been hard to find much feedback on the area. Anyone with any experience who can shed some light on the pros/cons? 

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

Bump


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Jumeirah Heights?

Having lived in Dubai for 5+ years and in Jumeira 1 and Jumeira 3, and having visited friends/been to/looked at villas/apartments in Jumeria 2, the Palm Jumeriah, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Jumeirah Village Triangle, Jumeirah Village Circle and Jumeirah Islands, and I've even heard of Jumeirah Golf Estates.

But Jumeriah Heights?

Never heard of it. Are you confusing the name with something else?


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

TallyHo said:


> Jumeirah Heights?
> 
> Having lived in Dubai for 5+ years and in Jumeira 1 and Jumeira 3, and having visited friends/been to/looked at villas/apartments in Jumeria 2, the Palm Jumeriah, Jumeirah Lakes Towers, Jumeirah Village Triangle, Jumeirah Village Circle and Jumeirah Islands, and I've even heard of Jumeirah Golf Estates.
> 
> ...


Definitely Jumeirah Heights. I've found tons of listings on Dubizzle, and when I googled it I found tons of info on the development. Looks like it was just completed a couple of months ago and people are now starting to move in. The apartments look quite nice, but it's tough to know what it would be like to live there from looking at photos!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

It's basically a small building or 2 between JLT and Jumeirah Islands but surrounded by construction on all 4 sides as well as the building of a busy parallel road. No chance I'd choose that location. Plus I hear the buildings are suffering from the developer deciding against buildings things that were promised like swimming pools and gyms. There's so much better choice for your money, really not worth considering.


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> It's basically a small building or 2 between JLT and Jumeirah Islands but surrounded by construction on all 4 sides as well as the building of a busy parallel road. No chance I'd choose that location. Plus I hear the buildings are suffering from the developer deciding against buildings things that were promised like swimming pools and gyms. There's so much better choice for your money, really not worth considering.


Thanks for the feedback! We had been talking about getting a villa in AR but thought we'd check this out too since it looked so nice. Back to AR it is!


----------



## orangeandwhite (Apr 10, 2012)

I visited these last week. We live in Jumeriah Islands (which we love) and stopped in to look at units. Despite being in a great location in Dubai. The units are not the best floor plans and it's very bare around the buildings as all the amenities are not even started. My prediction is they will be lucky to get 120k for the 2 BR's and maybe 140k for the 3 BR's. I wouldn't pay more then that. Better off looking in JLT.


----------

